# Leonard Ravenhill



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

Though not Reformed the man certainly has made an impression on me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_EaKJYz5x0&feature=related]YouTube - "Forget Miricales Preach Holiness" by Leonard Ravenhill[/ame]


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, I really think he was amazing. I have been permanently moved by his saying of :

"Entertainment is the devil's substitute for Joy, the less joy of the Lord you have the more entertainment you need."

VERY TRUE. His "judgment Seat of Christ" sermon is legendary, a "Sinners in the hands of an Angry God" of our day.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> Yes, I really think he was amazing. I have been permanently moved by his saying of :
> 
> "Entertainment is the devil's substitute for Joy, the less joy of the Lord you have the more entertainment you need."
> 
> VERY TRUE. His "judgment Seat of Christ" sermon is legendary, a "Sinners in the hands of an Angry God" of our day.



I will search out _judgment Seat of Christ_.


----------



## KSon (Nov 14, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Lincolnshire Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I really think he was amazing. I have been permanently moved by his saying of :
> ...



Just don't forget to post the fruits of your search .


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

KSon said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Lincolnshire Paul said:
> ...



Have no fear it will be posted 

Here it is...although Youtube quality is by no means great.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-I1x2X3Cro"]YouTube- The Judgment Seat of Christ - Leonard Ravenhill (FULL)[/ame]

and here is a flashier condensed version

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrFC-et2Ul0"]YouTube- Judgment Seat of Christ - Leonard Ravenhill[/ame]


----------



## Heidelberg1 (Nov 14, 2009)

There are many Ravenhill sermons at SermonAudio - Leonard Ravenhill

I have personally benefited from his ministry, although his Semi-Pelagianism grates on me.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

Heidelberg1 said:


> There are many Ravenhill sermons at SermonAudio - Leonard Ravenhill
> 
> I have personally benefited from his ministry, although his Semi-Pelagianism grates on me.



Yes the Semi-Pelagian/Arminian leanings can be a bit much, but when he is right on something it is pure gold.


----------



## KSon (Nov 14, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Heidelberg1 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many Ravenhill sermons at SermonAudio - Leonard Ravenhill
> ...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Nov 14, 2009)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> Yes, I really think he was amazing. I have been permanently moved by his saying of :
> 
> "Entertainment is the devil's substitute for Joy, the less joy of the Lord you have the more entertainment you need."
> 
> VERY TRUE. His "judgment Seat of Christ" sermon is legendary, a "Sinners in the hands of an Angry God" of our day.



I forgot about that quote, but I'm glad to have it brought back to memory. Thanks for posting it.

Leonard Ravenhill was very influential on me during my early days as a Christian. He certainly lit a fire under me, however, I sometimes wonder if all of it was a holy fire. Although I understand the appeal created by his apparent zealousness, looking back on it, I would point someone towards the Puritans or a good Reformed teacher before pointing them to Mr. Ravenhill. The influence of his teaching and others like him muddled my views of justification and sanctification, and caused my soul a lot of grief for some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Nov 15, 2009)

"Entertainment is the devil's substitute for joy, and sports is her sister" — Leonard Ravenhill

Another thought on substitute for joy pinched from another post on this forum. 
I'm from the soccer-crazy UK where my friends would tell me that football is their God. 

The worse thing is that sport is one of the acceptable idols in our western culture (particularly in men's culture) as it's endorsed by parents from a very young age - as in, Christian and Non-Christian Fathers alike make their Sons "follow" a particular team or sport as it's sort of a "clean" activity to get the boy interested in, little realizing that they're just dressing up his (often unconverted) heart for even more idolatry.


----------



## William Price (Nov 15, 2009)

May we have the fervor of Ravenhill and Luther, with the theology of Calvin and Berkhof.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 15, 2009)

William Price said:


> May we have the fervor of Ravenhill and Luther, with the theology of Calvin and Berkhof.



Or how about the fervor and theology of Calvin and Berkhof. It is not as if they were lacking something by way of comparison.


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr Doyle - excellent observation. How on earth do I "Thank you for this useful post"??.


----------



## Bern (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll do it for you!


----------



## LeeJUk (Nov 15, 2009)

The man had a massive impact on me when I first got saved. A healthy diet of Leonard Ravenhill's stories of revival and great men of prayer and movings of God and Paul washers gospel centeredness/practical christianity teachings and louis berkoff's systematic theology along with the WCF really is what built me when I got saved.

Sure he is an arminian but this man had an intimacy with God that very few men today have and simply hearing him speak and such just puts me to shame of how small spiritually I truly am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Nov 15, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> The man had a massive impact on me when I first got saved. A healthy diet of Leonard Ravenhill's stories of revival and great men of prayer and movings of God and Paul washers gospel centeredness/practical christianity teachings and louis berkoff's systematic theology along with the WCF really is what built me when I got saved.
> 
> Sure he is an arminian but this man had an intimacy with God that very few men today have and simply hearing him speak and such just puts me to shame of how small spiritually I truly am.



The Owner of the now defunct Reformation Book Service in Toronto, Mr Bob Shaker once remarked to me that we Reformed have a way of writing off anyone who was not TULIP and thereby putting God in our own carefully constructed box. At that time, I thought he was wrong, but now I wonder. I have found Ravenhill's sermons very helpful in my early Christian walk.


----------



## Bern (Nov 15, 2009)

Apart from his Arminianism I actually like Ravenhill. He was definitely a man of prayer and sought after holiness, and believed others should do the same. I must admit I get less from his sermons now, as a calvinist.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 15, 2009)

my favorite line from Ravenhill:
"a man can have 33 degrees and still be frozen"

dontcha love that one?


----------



## LeeJUk (Nov 15, 2009)

"When you get saved your pretty sure your God's chosen people but before long your pretty sure your God's frozen People"


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 15, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> Heidelberg1 said:
> 
> 
> > There are many Ravenhill sermons at SermonAudio - Leonard Ravenhill
> ...



Why waste your time with something like this when there is so much good out there that is NOT ruined by a false view of God and man?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

Why Revival Tarries is a great book. I'd recommend reading it:

Amazon.com: Why Revival Tarries (9780871236074): Leonard Ravenhill: Books


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 15, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Heidelberg1 said:
> ...



I don't want to sound uncharitable to brother Ravenhill but I agree with Todd here. There is so much good out there why must we sift through the garbage (his theology) to find treasure (his valuable orations).


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Grillsy said:
> ...



His theology is not garbage. In his sermon "The exceeding sinfulness of sin" he acknowledges human depravity, for example.

Remember that no-one has perfect theology except Jesus Christ.


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 16, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Lincolnshire Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Leonard Ravenhill was very influential on me during my early days as a Christian. He certainly lit a fire under me, however, I sometimes wonder if all of it was a holy fire. Although I understand the appeal created by his apparent zealousness, looking back on it, I would point someone towards the Puritans or a good Reformed teacher before pointing them to Mr. Ravenhill. The influence of his teaching and others like him muddled my views of justification and sanctification, and caused my soul a lot of grief for some time.
> ...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 16, 2009)

Lincolnshire Paul said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



Perhaps garbage is too strong but erroneous nonetheless. True enough that no one has perfect theology but we have the scriptures and the confessions. Not to mention centuries of scholarly men of God to draw from who fought tooth and nail to correct such man centered misguided theology.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 16, 2009)

William Price said:


> May we have the fervor of Ravenhill and Luther, with the theology of Calvin and Berkhof.



What's wrong with Calvin's fervor?


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 16, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Heidelberg1 said:
> ...



You are correct and in many ways I agree with you. But I suppose we should then stop reading Augustine and Luther as well. Since much of their theology would be contra Reformed teaching.


----------



## TKarrer (Nov 16, 2009)

God used "Why Revival Tarries", by Ravenhill, and a few of his sermons, as a means of teaching me about Himself. People all over have lost sight of the God worshipped by the Reformers and Puritans, and Ravenhill does a wonderful job of awakening one to Him; and by that I refer to such things as God's holiness, justice, and perfect Law. It was Ravenhill, Paul Washer, and John Piper who, in seeing, understanding, and delighting in their view of God, drew me to study Pink, Gill, Calvin, etc. 

The man was erroneous in several areas, but I thank God that through him I was brought to understand the attributes of God lost in much of "the church", and the wickedness of sinners.


----------

